# Anbindung von Hibernate an JSP



## thomas86 (2. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

Für ein Uni-Projekt sollen wir eine Client-Server-Anwendung entwickeln. Die Persistenzschicht haben wir soweit mit Hibernate und MySQL umgesetzt. Zugriff auf die Daten erfolgt dann über einfache DAO. Zusätzlich haben wir auch schon einige Views (bis jetzt nur HTML) umgesetzt. 

Soweit ich das verstanden haben implementiert man nun Servlets (HttpServlet). 


Meine Frage ist nun sind die Servelts dann die Controller? 
Und wie geht man nun an die DAO ran, direkt aus dem Servlet oder über eine Bean? Wobei ich bei der Bean nicht genau weiß wie das funtkioniert.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## thomas86 (5. Dez 2011)

Guten Abend,

hat niemand einen kleinen Tipp?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SlaterB (5. Dez 2011)

was sollen kleine Tipps bewirken was seitenlange Tutorial ähnlich können?
schau dir zu allem komplette Beispielprogramme an, von Anfang bis Ende genau in deinem Webframework wirst du vielleicht nicht finden,
aber die austauschbaren Stellen sollten erkennbar sein, 

ja, Servlet macht irgendwas, denn Servlet ist ja auch die einzige mögliche Stelle.., 
ob die sich nun selber 'Controller' nennt oder einfach nur andere Klassen aufruft, was macht das schon?

entweder kennst du verschiedene Strukturen, dannn kannst du auch selber entscheiden,
oder du kennst noch wenig, dann besteht da eigentlich keine Frage, sammel dir laufenden Code zusammen


----------



## thomas86 (5. Dez 2011)

Sehe ich das aber richtig das mein Servlet der Controller ist? Mein Professor will mich die ganze Zeit davon überzeugen das die SessionBean (bei mir ähnlich einer DAO-Klasse) der Controller ist.


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2011)

Controller ist immer relativ, je nachdem welche Komponenten man alle betrachtet, 
die gesamte Web-Ebene könnte man als View in MVC werten, falls es dahinter noch eine komplette 'kontrollierende' Logik-Schicht gibt,

na ich antworte nur, weil ich bisher schon im Thema war, javafremde philosophische Fragen sind eigentlich nicht mein Gebiet


----------



## maki (6. Dez 2011)

thomas86 hat gesagt.:


> Sehe ich das aber richtig das mein Servlet der Controller ist? Mein Professor will mich die ganze Zeit davon überzeugen das die SessionBean (bei mir ähnlich einer DAO-Klasse) der Controller ist.


Beides ist richtig.

Eine SessionBean ist ein ApplicationController, während ein Servlet meist ein ViewController ist.
Der Applicationcontroller ist nicht Teil von MVC, ein ViewController schon.


----------



## thomas86 (7. Dez 2011)

Was für ein logischer Aufbau wäre denn State of The Art?


----------

